# Ich weis einfach nicht weiter...!!



## HelpMe (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie ihr aus der beschreibung dieses Themas entnehmen könnt habe ich ein großes probelm und hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.
es geht um eine Aufgabe die wir zur zeit im Unterricht als eine art Projekt durchnehmen. dabei habe ich zwei probleme:

1. ich habe selbst das programm SPS nicht zu hause also kann ich mich mit der aufgabe nur in der schule beschäftigen was ich auch sehr intensiv gemacht habe. Ich weis das es demo versionen des programmes im netz gibt aber die können leider nur programme bis zu einer bestimmten größe "verarbeiten" und mein programm ist bereits jetzt obwohl noch nicht fertig zu groß.

2. bin ich an einem punkt angekommen an dem ich einfach nicht mehr weiter weis. ich habe einige verknüpfungen erstellt obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das richtig so ist. nachprüfen kann ich das ganze auch nicht und das projekt muss ende der kommenden woche abgegeben werden. unser lehrer lässt uns mit diesem problem wie so oft im regen stehen.

ich weis das es sich jetzt so anhört als währe ich nur ein fauler schüler der sich um seine hausaufgaben schleichen will aber dem ist wirklich nicht so.ich habe alles in meiner macht stehende versucht und bin in der unterrichtszeit nicht fertig geworden. daher würde ich euch bitten fall möglich euch das programm von mir anzusehen und zum laufen zu bringen.
alles was man dazu braucht stelle ich in den anhang.

ich danke allen schon mal im vorraus für die mühen.

MfG


----------



## vladi (15 Februar 2008)

*Aufgabe*

Hi,
ob wir hier dein Programm fertig schreiben.. , na ja.
Aber: dein Anfang ist schon ok. Die Schrittkette ist nicht gross. Mein Vorschlag für Überarbeitung:
-zuerst nur die Schrittkette mittels Merker machen, so auf der Art:

```
// Schrittkette
U Anlage ein
U Alles OK
U Start 
S M1.0
R M1.1
R M1.2
R M1.3
 
U M1.0
U Dies 
U Das
S M1.1
R M1.0
 
U M1.1
U Dies 
U Das
S M1.2
R M1.1
 
U M1.2
U T1 
S M1.3
R M1.2  und so weiter..
 
// Reset
UN E0.0  // Not Aus
O Abbruch// was weiss ich..
O...
R M1.0
R M1.1
R M1.2
R M1.3
 
// Schrittaktionen, Zeiten
U M1.2
L S5T#5s
SE T1
 
U M1.3
L S5T#10s
SE T2
 
usw.
 
// Zuweisungen
U M1.0
O M1.3
= A5.0
 
U M1.2
= A5.5   usw.
```
 
So ist die Sache übersichtlicher und besser zu verstehen. 

Gruss: V.


----------



## Semo (15 Februar 2008)

Beim überfliegen von FC1 ist mir erstmal nur aufgefallen, das deine Schrittkette einen logischen Fehler hat. Dein "Tor öffnen" solltest du dir mal genauer anschaun  Tipp: Benutze keinen Timer ALS Schrittmerker, vorallem keine Ausschaltverzögerung, die auf logisch "Nicht" abgefragt wird.

Rest schau ich mir morgen vielleicht mal an, derweil solltest du vielleicht mal erläutern, was aus deiner Sicht nicht läuft, bzw waran es hapert!?


----------



## HelpMe (16 Februar 2008)

hallo,

freut mich das ihr euch meinem problem annehmt.....vielen dank

die tipps die ihr mir gibt sind ja an sich sehr gut und viel besser als einem direkt die lösung zu sagen ohne das man selbst was dazu beigetragen hat aber in meinem fall ist das problem nicht unbedingt der das ich das programm nicht selbst schreiben könnte obwohl ich einige problem damit habe.....mein problem ist wie schon gesagt der das ich nicht an dem programm weiter arbeiten kann weil ich das programm nicht habe.....ich bin mir sich dass ich das programm durch ausprobieren auch selbst hätte schreiben können(....das würde zwar dauern da meine kenntniss wegen unseres schlechten unterrichts nicht gerade umfangreich sind aber im selbststudium bin gut...).....

um auf mein problem im programm zu kommen...

1. das band auf dem die bos steht fährt in die waschanlage wenn man suf start drückt was ja auch richtig ist aber dort bleibt es nicht stehn sondern fährt sofort wieder zurück nachdem die box den sensor in der waschanlage berührt.....es sollte dort aber stehen bleiben-anschließend soll das tor zu gehen-der waschprozess beginnen was durch eine große lampe angezeigt werden soll(dauer 5sec.)-diese zeit soll auf einer anzeige während sie läuft als count-down angezeit werden-nach der zeit soll die türe wieder öffnen-das band soll rausfahren

2. ich habe es einfach nicht hinbekommen das die 5sec. in der anzeige als count-down angezeigt werden

ich hoffe ihr könnt mit meiner beschreibung etwas anfangen

mfg


----------



## Kai (16 Februar 2008)

Was soll eigentlich nach Betätigung des Schalters NOT-AUS passieren? Muss dann die Anlage mit dem Taster EIN erst wieder eingeschaltet werden? Oder kann sofort mit dem Taster START ein neuer Waschvorgang gestartet werden, wenn sich die Anlage in der Grundstellung (Fass hinten und Tor oben) befindet?

Gruß Kai


----------



## HelpMe (16 Februar 2008)

guten abend,

nach betätigen der not-aus taste soll die ganze anlage abgeschaltet werden, sprich anschließend muss man die anlage nochmal einschalten und den prozess mit start beginnen.....aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere müssten die not-aus taste richtig funtionieren aber bin mir nicht sicher.....für einen solchen fall gibt es die beiden tasten "band-zurück" und "tor-auf" oder so um wieder auf die grundstellung kommen zu können


----------



## vladi (16 Februar 2008)

*Programm*



HelpMe schrieb:


> ... ist das problem nicht unbedingt der das ich das programm nicht selbst schreiben könnte obwohl ich einige problem damit habe.....mein problem ist wie schon gesagt der das ich nicht an dem programm weiter arbeiten kann weil ich das programm nicht habe.....ich bin mir sich dass ich das programm durch ausprobieren auch selbst hätte schreiben können(....das würde zwar dauern da meine kenntniss wegen unseres schlechten unterrichts nicht gerade umfangreich sind aber im selbststudium bin gut...).....


 
Ich denke, das Problem ist schon ein wenig da..
Um dein Programm in AWL zu schreiben, brauchst du kein "Programm", ein
Blatt Papier oder ein EDITOR reicht. Probieren ist zwar gut, aber vorher sollten die Strukturen da sein.



> um auf mein problem im programm zu kommen...
> 
> 1. das band auf dem die bos steht fährt in die waschanlage wenn man suf start drückt was ja auch richtig ist aber dort bleibt es nicht stehn sondern fährt sofort wieder zurück nachdem die box den sensor in der waschanlage berührt.....es sollte dort aber stehen bleiben-anschließend soll das tor zu gehen-der waschprozess beginnen was durch eine große lampe angezeigt werden soll(dauer 5sec.)-diese zeit soll auf einer anzeige während sie läuft als count-down angezeit werden-nach der zeit soll die türe wieder öffnen-das band soll rausfahren
> 
> ...


 
Weil die Vorgänge nicht so programmiert sind, wie wir hier vorschlagen. Prüfe es doch noch einmal.

Vladi


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Februar 2008)

hallo,
du kannst dir trysim runterladen, ist kolo, ist wie für dich geschaffen, kannst gleich dein programm testen.


----------



## HelpMe (17 Februar 2008)

hallo,

ich gebe zu das mein problem auch darin besteht das ich nicht besonders gut mit dem programm umgehen kann aber wie soll ich das lernen wenn nicht mit programm.....dein einwand das man zum programme schreiben nur ein blatt papier baucht ist völlig richtig aber in meinem fall sinnlos.....ich bin ein anfänger was das programmieren in SPS angeht und wenn ich meine vermutungen jetzt anfange wie wild auf ein blatt papier zu schreiben bringt es mir nichts weil ich nicht weis ob das richtig ist und wo noch nachgebessert werden muss.....und dass ich auf die tipps nicht weiter eingegangen bin liegt nicht daran dass ich sie nicht annehmen möchte sondern daran das ich als anfänger nicht viel damit anfangen kann.....ich werde mir das jetzt die tage mal nochmal wie du gesagt hast mit blatt und papier und auch mit euren tipps ansehen aber ich glaube nicht das dabei etwas sinnvolles rauskommen kann.....es würde mir mehr bringen wenn ich wüsste was genau an dem programm nicht funktioniert und zwar wenn möglich so erklärt das es ein anfänger wie ich es auch versteht...

und wegen dem programm "trysim".....ich kann auch mit dieser DEMO version nicht viel anfangen weil mein programm bereits zu groß ist als dass es noch simuliert werden könnte.....

PS: ich muss mit dem programm bis mittwoch fertig sein.....währe schön wenn wir das noch schaffen würden

mfg


----------



## Semo (17 Februar 2008)

HelpMe schrieb:


> PS: ich muss mit dem programm bis mittwoch fertig sein.....währe schön wenn wir das noch schaffen würden
> mfg


Es liegt ganz bei dir, ob DU das noch schaffen wirst 

Hast du eigendlich mal versucht, das ganze mit der Demo von TrySim umzusetzen? Falls ja, frag ich mich was du getan hast, denn bei mir hat das "kleine" Projekt wunderbar in die Demo gepasst.
Falls nein, worauf wartest du? Wenn du mal die ersten Posts von vladi und mir anschaust, kannst du zumindest eines deiner Probleme lösen, wenn du dann nicht weiterkommst *helfen* wir dir sicher gerne weiter 
Es bringt dir ja nichts, wenn wir dein Programm schreiben... so kommst du auf der Schule weiter, aber net im Beruf 

MfG Semo


----------



## vladi (17 Februar 2008)

*Na ja..*

Hi,


HelpMe schrieb:


> ..ein anfänger was das programmieren in SPS angeht und wenn ich meine vermutungen jetzt anfange wie wild auf ein blatt papier zu schreiben bringt es mir nichts weil ich nicht weis ob das richtig ist und wo noch nachgebessert werden muss.....und dass ich auf die tipps nicht weiter eingegangen bin liegt nicht daran dass ich sie nicht annehmen möchte sondern daran das ich als anfänger nicht viel damit anfangen kann.....ich werde mir das jetzt die tage mal nochmal wie du gesagt hast mit blatt und papier und auch mit euren tipps ansehen aber ich glaube nicht das dabei etwas sinnvolles rauskommen kann.....es würde mir mehr bringen wenn ich wüsste was genau an dem programm nicht funktioniert und zwar wenn möglich so erklärt das es ein anfänger wie ich es auch versteht..


 
Also ich mache immer wieder meine Merker-SK Entwürfe zuerst auf Papier; das Programm muss zuerst "im Kopf" laufen - dann ist die Implementierung in irgendeine SPS Sprache nur noch Syntax. Das, was du meinst: durch probieren und Korrektur dein Programm zum Laufen zu bringen, ist nur Pfusch. Hier, im Forum, gibt es Leute genug, die können Lieder darüber singen.

Vladi


----------



## HelpMe (18 Februar 2008)

hallo,

ich glaube mein problem wurde noch nicht richtig erkannt weil es hier wohl zu viele vorurteile gibt.....

ich nehme das thema sps jetzt seit paar monaten im unterricht durch.....unser lehrer ist nicht gerade der besste um es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken.....der unterricht sieht wie folgt aus: wie bekommen ein kleines projekt an das wir bis kurz bis zum ende des unterrichts arbeiten dürfen. am ende stellt unser lehrer seine lösung in 5 min vor und wir haben frei. wie soll man da etwas lernen wenn man das programm nicht zu hause hat und vom lehrer auch nichts in schriftlicher form mit bekommt.....mein problem ist halt das ich nur durch rum raten weiter komme kann.....ich finde das auch scheisse aber das ist nicht meine schuld.....über den lehrer beschweren sich alle schüler und auch die anderen lehrer wissen bescheid, können aber nichts machen......ich würde euch ja auch nicht um hilfe bitten wenn es mir scheiss egal währe aber ich find´s schade mir mein abschlusszeugniss wegen so einer scheiss zu versauen

und nochmal zu trysim.....ich habe wirklich nur beschränkte kenntniss über das programmieren und ich kann aus dem stand kein programm schreiben das funktioniert.....darum brauche ich mindestens ein simulator der mir anzeigt wo etwas nicht richtig funktioniert und das macht trysim (DEMO) nicht.....habe versucht mich einzuarbeiten......es gab wie immer probs da zu viele netzwerke vorhanden sind.....ich habe FC2 in FC1 eingebaut und kann immer noch keine simulation machen.....das kann daran liegen das es sich um ein DEMO handelt es kann aber auch daran liegen das ich das programm nicht behersche.....ich gebe ja zu das es mich nicht viel weiter bringt wenn ich euch frage aber ich bin an einem punkt angekommen andem es nicht weiter geht.....und glaubt nicht das ich ein fauler schüler bin!!!!.....

ich habe noch den tag morgen also falls jemand sich bereit erklärt mir ernsthaft zu helfen (wenigsten auf einem niedrigen niveau erklären was wo verändert werden muss)währe es schon ansonsten tut es mir leid eure und meine zeit verschwendet zu habe......danke nochmal



MfG


----------



## Semo (18 Februar 2008)

Sry... aber wenn ich mir dein "neues" Programm anschaue, hast du ja nicht einmal gelesen was wir in den ersten Beträgen gepostet haben...  oder es zumindest nicht im Ansatz umgesetzt.
Da deine Zeit langsam knapp wird, würde ich dir raten zumindest dies zu tun.
Wenn du ne ICQ-Nr oder nen Skype-Nick hinterlässt, bin ich auch bereit dir morgen ein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen...


----------



## vladi (18 Februar 2008)

*Hausaufgabe*

Hi,
als Anzeige meiner unendlichen Güte schreibe dir hier was; es ist fast dein ganzes Projekt..Aber schau dir das an, überlege was passiert und ergänze..

```
[SIZE=2]U E0.1 
S M1.0 // Steuerung EIN
 
UN E0.0
ON E0.2
R M1.0 // Steuerung EIN
R M10.0 // Reset Schrittmerker
R M10.1
R M10.2
R M10.3
R M10.4
R M10.5
 
// Ruhezustand
U M1.0
FP M1.1
O(
U M10.5
U E1.2
)
S M10.0
R M10.5
 
// S1: Band reinfahren
U M10.0 // Ruhestellung
U E1.2 // Fass vorne
U E1.3 // Tor oben
S M10.1 // Reinfahren
R M10.0
 
// S2: Tor schliessen
U M10.1 // Reinfahren
U E1.2 // Fass hinten
S M10.2 // Tor schliessen
R M10.1
 
// S3: Waschen
U M10.2 // Tor schliessen
U E1.3 // Tor unten
S M10.3 // Waschschritt
R M10.2
 
// S4: Tor öffnen
U M10.3 // Waschen
U T1 // Zeitmessung
S M10.4 // Tor öffnen
R M10.3 
 
// S5: Band rausfahren
U M10.4 // Tor öffnen
U E1.3 // Tor oben
S M10.5
R M10.4
 
// Schrittaktionen
U M10.1 // Reinfahren
= A4.2 // Band vor 
 
U M10.2 // Tor schliessen
= A4.1 // Motor Tor ZU
 
U M10.3 // Waschen
= A4.4   // Düsenventil
L S5T#5s
SE T1    // Waschzeit
 
U M10.4 // Tor öffnen
O E0.5 // Tor AUF HAND
= A4.0 // Tor Auf
 
und so weiter..
```
 

Bezüglich Restzeit Waschen:

```
L T1 // Zeit in 1/10 s
L 10
/D
T AW8 // Zeit in Sekunden
[/SIZE]
```
 
Na dann:

V.


----------



## Kai (19 Februar 2008)

Hier ist mal ein Programmbeispiel für die Waschanlage mit einer einfachen Schrittkette.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (19 Februar 2008)

Und hier ist noch mal ein Programmbeispiel für die Waschanlage mit der Schrittkette in einem FB.

Gruß Kai


----------



## kpeter (19 Februar 2008)

aber eins muss ich sagen schreiben kann er 
das er alles bekommt was er will

nur das die alte 7.3 auch ohne lizenz funktioniert hat er nicht mitbekommen

und gleich dasganze in awl schreiben als anfänger glaub ich ihn auch nicht ganz

ich glaub der will uns nur ärgern ( ist meine meinerung )

und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das ganze programm glaub ich 10 x im netz fertig zu finden

lehrer und ihre immer gleichen aufgaben


----------



## HelpMe (19 Februar 2008)

hallo,

erstmal ein riesen DANKE an alle.....wirklich sehr nett das ihr mir mit so viel geduld weitergeholfen habt

ich kann mir gut vorstellen das leute mit solchen dummen fragen hier nicht selten sind und alle einfach nur nerven aber meine situation war aussichtslos

@kpeter

-das es eine version gibt die auch ohne lizens funktioniert war mir wirklich nicht bekannt.....kann man die sich irgendwo runterladen???(aber es ist schon eine voll version denn diese DEMOs fangen echt an zu nerven)
-und nein ich will hier wirklich niemanden nerven obwohl ich zugeben muss das ich gerade das irgendwie gemacht habe ^^
die dummen fragen kommen einfach nur daher dass ich wenig ahnung vom programmieren habe und dazu noch einen sau schlechten lehrer

also abschließend nochmal einen besonderen dank an: vladi, Kai und Semo

MfG


----------



## TobiasA (29 Februar 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Also ich mache immer wieder meine Merker-SK Entwürfe zuerst auf Papier; das Programm muss zuerst "im Kopf" laufen - dann ist die Implementierung in irgendeine SPS Sprache nur noch Syntax. Das, was du meinst: durch probieren und Korrektur dein Programm zum Laufen zu bringen, ist nur Pfusch. Hier, im Forum, gibt es Leute genug, die können Lieder darüber singen.
> ...


 
Historisch gewachsene Programme sind doch immer noch die geilsten  

Aber @helpme: Zum Anfang würde ich FUP (oder wegen mir auch KOP) nehmen, denn AWL ist am Anfang schwieriger...

Ich hab' mir da eine gewisse Grundstruktur angewöhnt, um den Ablauf besser hinzukriegen:
1. Überlegen
- Was brauche ich?
- Welche Eingänge und Ausgänge brauche ich? Festlegen.
- Wie soll das Ganze ablaufen?
   -> aufzeichnen, skizzieren, am Besten ein schemenhaftes Flußdiagramm skizzieren
   -> zugehörige Ein-/ Ausgänge in die Skizze mit aufnehmen, Übergänge in den nächsten Schritt definieren etc.
2.  Programmieren
- Grundaufbau herstellen, Schrittkette mit den benötigten Schritten erstellen, Abbruchbedingungen definieren, dann Übergänge zu den Schritten programmieren. Kommentare immer mitschleifen, spart viel Zeit. Immer hinschreiben, was in dem Netzwerk passiert und wozu die einzelnen Operanten da sind.
- Zuweisung zu den Ausgängen erstellen; Ausgang kann in mehreren Schritten aktiv sein, dann gilt z.B.:
U Schritt 1
U Schritt 4
U Hand_Motor_ein
S Ausgang
3. Testen
4. Optimieren

Manchmal strukturiere ich ein Programm auch nach Funktionen, je nachdem, was in diesem Fall sinnvoller ist. Aber eine Struktur sollte man in jedem Fall vorher stehen haben. Eine halbe Stunde überlegen spart eine Stunde Inbetriebnahme. Und mehr... Wenn man dann in so einem "historisch gewachsenen Misthaufen" die Nadel sucht- das kann schonmal witzig werden.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Question_mark (18 Mai 2009)

*Grrinss*

Hallo,



			
				HelpMe schrieb:
			
		

> und dazu noch einen sau schlechten lehrer



Nee, ist schon klar, das liegt immer nur am sauschlechten Lehrer. Und niemals am sauschlechten Schüler, der dem Unterricht nicht ganz folgen kann. Meistens, weil der Schüler etwas ganz anderes im Kopf hat als den Unterricht 
Also bei mir waren das damals Weiber und Partys, ich denke mal daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menno, QM, die Standpauke kommt nach über einem Jahr aber reichlich spät. Hast du jetzt dein soziales Jahr begonnen und fängst erstmal damit an, den Leuten den Kopf gerade zu rücken?


----------



## Question_mark (19 Mai 2009)

*Ups, das hätte ich mir schenken können*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Menno, QM, die Standpauke kommt nach über einem Jahr aber reichlich spät.



Upps, da hätte ich wohl mal besser auf das Datum des Beitrags geschaut ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

